# Seramas are such freaks



## WeeLittleChicken (Aug 31, 2012)

Yesterday I heard some peeping. I shook my head. That's weird. I shouldn't hear any peeping. Oh well, maybe someone was fixing to hatch early. So I took a gander into the incubator. Nope, no one was fixing to come out, they were already out! Three days early. No one else is even peeping yet... not even the ten other Seramas. SIIIIGH. These little boogers are so random.

Worst part of it all my boyfriend was home and I spent all night telling him to stop trying to break into the incubator to get it. "Let it dry off! It's fine! I SWEAR." "Sure it doesn't need food?" "Yes, I'm sure it'll be OK until it dries off... I promise." Then he tried naming it Thor, I said don't you dare, I want it to be a hen...


----------



## seminole wind (Aug 22, 2015)

Wow what a surprise!


----------



## chickenqueen (Jan 9, 2016)

How precious!Gets my maternal instincts going!Can't wait for mine to hatch and I don't put eggs into the incubator until Tues.I have a long wait!


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

Some of them are in such a rush to get moving. Seramas can be a bear to hatch artificially but it sounds like it's going to work out for you.


----------



## WeeLittleChicken (Aug 31, 2012)

Oh Seramas are THE WORST... but they're also like potato chips, you just can't have one. The rest of the eggs (barnyard mixes) are hatching right now so this guy was WAY early. Maybe mama hen was lying on the egg before it was collected. That's all I can think. This is what I get for letting someone else keep track of time... "I had the timer set.... then the power went out.... I have no idea when they're supposed to hatch...."

This little guy spent all night screaming at the top of his lungs. I have had this happen A LOT with the Seramas.... nothing is wrong, there's food, water, and the light isn't too close or too far but one of the bunch will be screaming bloody murder anyway. They always live 1-3 days after the first screaming fit before dying. I thought, "Oh great, this one's a goner" but I think he was just yelling to the chicks he could hear in the incubator! He'll be so happy to have new friends!! (And I am so happy to ahve a bigger better window to watch the little buggars come out....)


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

Yep, a single chick of any breed is no fun if there is no Momma to give it to. I always hated that. I'd end up finding a way to keep the single peep with me until another hatched.


----------

